# Flo's visit to the Vet



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, Flo went to the vet on Friday to get her jab only to be turned away as she was a day too early, vet was not happy to do it a day before she was 10 weeks, so now we have to wait until Wednesday earliest to get her done. I tried to book her in for the correct day and the receptionist said the day before would be fine 

However, while we were there I mentioned that Flo had been scooting and the poor soul had to be emptied, she was not very happy! I notice 2 days later she is scooting again so am wondering if any of you had to have your pup's glands emptying so young and if it has to be done very regularly now.

She's on Royal Canin and I have been putting some bran on to bulk it out a bit so we'll see how she goes for now but I think I will look at changing to something else. The vet did say it was just something that she would have and didn't seem to think diet would make any difference. 

So I have a crazy cockapoo trying to burn off as much energy as she can around the house and is having to wait longer before she can out for walkies - oh joy


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh poor flo. 
Tilly was the same. She's 8months and has them emptied 4 times. It ment to be common in cockapoos??? 

Best of luck x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

When you take your dog for grooming the groomer should do this as part of the bath aswell as ear cleaning. hiwever if you deside to groom.yoir dog yourself you should start checking her glands yourself when.you bath her. moste breeds we see at my work need their anal glands emptied i dont think it is more common in one breed than another.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My boy was booked in day before 10 weeks but he went in for a general check at 8 and a half weeks and the vet didn't like that he had early 1st vaccination (6 weeks) so did the first again then I had to wait another 2 weeks, frustrating isn't it, also been told he can go out 'about' 10 days after (receptionist told me as I forgot to ask vet but I think she checked with her). He has been scooting bum on floor a bit as well, its always just after a poo, even though I've looked and not seen anything stuck, my vet said sometimes the hairy breeds just feel like there's something there and she would be very surprised if his glands needed doing at such a young age. (I had already put him back in travel crate so she didn't check).


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Rudi scoots on the floor too so i sm worried that she might need to be expressed - the only thing is she is such a wimp when i try to look she crys  xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

My groomer refused to do it. Says that's why vets went to collage. Lol

She clearly doesn't want the dirty job😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I have found a groomer in blackpool that do the bath groom nails trim and anal glands for 30 and she goes for the day and comes home at night time


----------

